# driving 4x4 help please? hilux peeps?



## NeverSayNever (1 December 2009)

numpty alert!!!!


i have a new hilux and im confuddled...  and i dont have anyone to expalin to me, lol

i havent touched that 2nd scary gear stick since i got it, a couple of weeks ago. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





this morning it was icy and i figured, ooh, 4wheel drive might be handy, and realised i had no idea how to use it!!!


it appears its been in H4 since i got it...  so how come that hasnt stalled it when ive lifted the clutch?? i thought it would have been in neutral? in the handbook it says if its in neutral i have to stop as no power is being delivered to the wheels??

please someone explain to me how the 4x4 gears work and what do do... eeek


----------



## lizziebell (1 December 2009)

Lifted the clutch.. neutral?

Is it manual or automatic?


----------



## NeverSayNever (1 December 2009)

its manual...

im really confused.i dont know if my own vehicle is permanent 4wd or not.

i dont know how to use the 2nd gear stick basically


----------



## skye_and_i (1 December 2009)

what year is it?


----------



## NeverSayNever (1 December 2009)

its a 2006 HL3


----------



## quirky (1 December 2009)

I have a landcruiser that has the 2 gear sticks.

In the 5 years we've had it, I have only used the 2nd gear stick once and that was when I was stuck in sand at the beach.

I thought you weren't meant to use the 2nd gear stick for on road .... but I wait to be corrected.
I would ask my OH, who would know but he's away tonight. If you don't get any answers, PM me to remind me and I'll ask him.


----------



## skye_and_i (1 December 2009)

ok, the 4wd lever will have 2H, 4H, 4L. for normal road driveing it should be in 2H, 4H should only really be needed for snowy/icey roads and off roading and 4L for proper off roading only! the shift patern should be in an (n) shape, bottom hard right should be 2H, push forward for 4H (only at speeds below 50mph) and if you want 4L then when in 4H push sideways (left) and down (only change detween 4H and 4L beloow 5mph. does that make sense! if you run it in 4wd constantly you'll get less mpg, increased tyre wear and potenialy could damage the diff on dry roads.


----------



## NeverSayNever (1 December 2009)

thank you - umm, kind of.  so is 2h now 4wd then? how come it doesnt have to be in neutral at all? or, when should i have that bit in neutral? sorry -  i fear im being very dense here...


----------



## ester (1 December 2009)

I think that 2h stands for 2 high as 2 wheel drive high gear and thats what you normally leave it in. 

4h is 4 wheel drive high gear
and 4l is 4 wheel drive low gear


----------



## ester (1 December 2009)

you should be able to tell if its in 4wd as you should have an icon on your dash where 4 wheels light up!


----------



## skye_and_i (1 December 2009)

if that bit is in neutral you wont go anywhere. it should be in 2H. if it is in 4h a little green (not sure if that colour on hilux tho) light will be on on the dash! 2H is 2WD (rear wheels) 4H is all 4 wheels driveing. it'll also have a better turning circle if in 2H


----------



## the Financier (1 December 2009)

As has been mentioned you can drive either the rear two wheels, (the smaller gear lever in 2H) and use the larger gear lever as normal, this is what you use most of the time,even towing. 4H is used at slower speeds to give better traction(pulling power/grip)in snow,wet fields etc. wears tyres quicker, uses more fuel, noisier. I think the Hi lux has a green 4 wheel icon maybe with 4H  or 4L.
4L is for pretending to be a tractor. Its slow but gives greater pulling power, in thick mud etc. Some 4x4 systems allow you to change ratios ( 2H to 4H etc) as you are moving others say you must me stopped.
There's always the drivers hand book! or this forum


----------



## star (2 December 2009)

i have a hilux surf so maybe a little different but it is permanently in 2H - if you put it in neutral it goes nowhere!  to put it into 4x4 mode i just take foot off gas and press a button on the side of the 2nd gear lever and that puts it into 4x4 mode and a green light comes on the dash.  i've never moved the gearlever as would only need to if i wanted to put it into low for seriously low speeds in serious mud.  you can flick it in and out of 4x4 mode whilst moving, but i was advised only to use it in straight lines on hard surfaces as it doesn't have a slip differential so if you try to go round corners in 4x4 mode it will bugger it up.


----------



## Tiggy1 (2 December 2009)

Star I was going to say the same. I press a button on the side of second gear lever on hilux surf and it pops into 4wd.
I only move the the second gear lever when it is really muddy and you need lower gearing. I will light up on dash when it is in 4wd


----------

